# Tuttofare



## Ganjaman

Ciao a tutti,
avrei bisogno di rendere in francese la parola italiana "tuttofare" riferita però non ad una persona ma bensì ad un apparecchio tecnologico. La frase esatta è "Per gli amanti degli apparecchi *tuttofare*, Lg ha pensato ad un prodotto ...".
Grazie a tutti


----------



## Necsus

Lo Zanichelli suggerisce "à tout faire", il Larousse "polyvalent". Aspetta gli esperti.


----------



## matoupaschat

Salve,
"À tout faire" va benissimo per una persona, per un dispositivo è meglio "polyvalent", come proposto da Necsus (ciao ).


----------



## Ganjaman

Merci beaucoup a tous le deux


----------



## albyz

"polyvalent" est très bien, mais un peu "sophisticated" par rapport à "tuttofare".
Il y aurait aussi "multi-usages", même si c'est encore un peu "technique".
Félicitations au Félin pour ses "écailles sur les yeux". il y a toujours quelque chose à apprendre sur WR.


----------



## Elmoro

"À tout faire" ou "touché-à-tout": pour les personnes vous choisiriez lequel?


----------



## matoupaschat

Actuellement pour une personne, on dira _polyvalent. Touche-à-tout_ peut s'utiliser pour une personne mais c'est plutôt péjoratif.
Grazie a Albyz per l'apprezzamento


----------



## Elmoro

Merci bien. Voilà au grand jour la difficulté de ne pas suffisament "vivre" la langue...


----------



## matoupaschat

Elmoro said:


> Voilà au grand jour la difficulté de ne pas suffisament "vivre" la langue...


... anche per me in italiano


----------

